
Nellie Ohr: Ham radio not used for Russia contacts - lightlyused
https://www.daytondailynews.com/blog/jamie-dupree/nellie-ohr-ham-radio-not-used-for-russia-contacts/BtpT616TGuaoEpMKDO9c6K/
======
nutcracker46
WTF kind of silly question, asking why a "woman in her 50's would get a ham
radio license." The questioner must not really understand radio or cumputer
technology. Covert comms are pretty easy using Tor, Telegram, or numerous
other applications. Amateur radio frequencies are easily monitored by
governments and hobbyists - you can't expect privacy and are prohibited from
commercial usage. Also, why do all of the studying and testing just for a comm
channel to another country?

What kind of legislator troll asks a question like that, on a Qanon level of
dumbassery?

------
duxup
Is this supposed to be signs of a conspiracy or something?

I remember my dad getting a visit from US anchorites after they found he had
contact with Jim Jones via ham radio.

~~~
nutcracker46
LOL, he must have been in Jones's logbook, or picked up by the NSA monitors.

